# Help with two toned ears



## kcwm86 (Dec 12, 2011)

My BF is currently trying to make two toned ears. They are blue with white tips, and his having trouble trying to work out a way of getting the tips attached.

Any ideas or tips would be greatly appreciated. 

He has a pretty standard way of making them, by making a template and working the fur around that and then attaching it to a headband. But his had a bit of a challenge with the 2nd fur.

Thanks


----------



## IronSquid (Dec 12, 2011)

If he's making basic sewn ears, it should be a simple matter to join two pieces of fabric and proceed as if it was a single piece from the start. Usual procedure for working with fur still apply - cut from the backside and and pull any hairs caught in the seam loose, of course. Is he working with unusual shapes or something? I found Beetlecat's video tutorials informative; maybe this will help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWRYLe0SwVI. Check out her main site while you're at it - she does droolworthy work.


----------

